# Car Fiance



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Just a quick query on car finance

The ST was financed with Santander. I rang last Friday got a settlement quote. Collected the Fiesta Tuesday on which the dealer was paying off the reminder santander finance. He kept saying cancel the Direct Debit to stop the next payment, but I never do just in case it gets messy. So today the Direct Debit was called and the money gone.

Im I right to presume the money thats left today will be refunded? I cant ring till Monday because I left the agreement in work.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd say yes, assuming the settlement figure was excluding the DD payment just taken, you should receive a refund. 

Regardless of whether you have the agreement with you today or not, I'd give them a call and find out what the situation is to be honest. May be something you can sort out easily, or you may have to get the dealer to resolve, but either way I'd drop them a line today.


----------



## corsaauto (Jun 2, 2009)

You could get some companies that keep on using the Direct Debit..........If your bank is on-line is it very simple to canx.....if not write to your bank straight away to canx DD!!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks guys 

The settlement as fas as I know doesnt include the DD, as they normally say if it does.

I'll ring em today and see how far I can go without my agreement no.


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

normally they will say its to late for them to cancel the direct debit as it has to be something like 14days before hand.
I would imagine you will get it refunded but it may be a cheque and take a few weeks


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

In my past experience when I sold cars, when this happened no one ever had any problems getting the DD overpayment refunded.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

when i payed off my santander account, they DD the full amount one month and then shut the account.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

You're not marrying the car then?


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

Your covered by the direct debit imdemnity scheme.

Under this scheme your bank must refund the amount in full and recover the funds from the 3rd party.

Dont let them fob you off by saying they have to get the money 1st then will return it to you. If you do make a claim under the scheme they must under FSA rules to refund same day. If it turns out that the payment is correct they will debit your account for the amount refunded.


----------

